# You have lived too long in Egypt when...



## MaidenScotland

My friend who has lived here for over 30 years put a status on her facebook that made me laugh.. 

this is a fun thread so please keep it that way..

my friends says..


You know you have lived too long in Egypt when you hear gunshots in the next street but you still go out shopping :clap2:


----------



## CAIRODEMON

MaidenScotland said:


> My friend who has lived here for over 30 years put a status on her facebook that made me laugh..
> 
> this is a fun thread so please keep it that way..
> 
> my friends says..
> 
> 
> You know you have lived too long in Egypt when you hear gunshots in the next street but you still go out shopping :clap2:


How about gunshots in your own street and still go?


----------



## MaidenScotland

On not answering your house phone on the third ring you are asked sorry where you asleep, and your not offended,


----------



## Whitedesert

On answering the house phone with a cheery Hallo, you hear Salem Alenco on the other side and the caller insists that you should hand the phone to Ahmed, whom he wants to speak to... He calls back when you finally put the phone down in desperation.


----------



## txlstewart

You know the calling routine of your harassing caller by heart....


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you need a photograph taken you think nothing of going to a studio


----------



## SHendra

When you automatically answer with arabic keywords like shokran, la, awai etc without even thinking! (took me a few weeks to revert those words back to English when I left!)


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> When you automatically answer with arabic keywords like shokran, la, awai etc without even thinking! (took me a few weeks to revert those words back to English when I left!)




lol yes I do that all the time, now I even throw in Si, gracias and then I always think.. they think I am showing off because I can speak another language


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> lol yes I do that all the time, now I even throw in Si, gracias and then I always think.. they think I am showing off because I can speak another language


Should throw in the crossing of the road too.. almost got myself knocked down here one time by going 'Egyptian'. It simply does not work outside of Egypt! lol


----------



## Lanason

SHendra said:


> When you automatically answer with arabic keywords like shokran, la, awai etc without even thinking! (took me a few weeks to revert those words back to English when I left!)


We do this all the time in our house - My wife answers the phone to me with Awai - 

I got some very funny looks when back in the UK last Christmas and a lecture from my kids


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> We do this all the time in our house - My wife answers the phone to me with Awai -
> 
> I got some very funny looks when back in the UK last Christmas and a lecture from my kids




ohh it should be Nam lol


----------



## Maireadhoey

You see 7 and think 6...


----------



## marimar

When a car honks at you and you no longer jump or even turn to see what they want!! Especially after living in Sharm where every single taxi honks at you!!!


----------



## SHendra

Lanason said:


> We do this all the time in our house - My wife answers the phone to me with Awai -
> 
> I got some very funny looks when back in the UK last Christmas and a lecture from my kids


I even went a tad further when I got home here. I went into a Market cafe and it was one of these ones you go to the till on the way out to pay. I didn't pay I just left the cafe.. got stopped just outside to go back and pay. Never been so embarressed!


----------



## mamasue

You know you're in Egypt when you take the food off your friend's plate without thinking.... and they do the same!!!


----------



## Whitedesert

"when the loudspeaker from the Mosque up the road crackles into full "song" at 04h57 and you dont jump out of bed and bump your head, you just turn around and fall asleep again"


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you hear yet another car crash outside you window and you don't get up to look


----------



## expatagogo

When the family outing consists of removing the baby from the trunk of a taxi - and you see it happen, but it no longer phases you.


----------



## Whitedesert

when father, mother, (with all her washing in a bundle) aunt, the four kids, the three live chickens and the table just bought at the market in Mokkatam passes you by on the Autostrad on a 125cc motorcycle and you are busy wondering what the wife is making for supper tonight...


----------



## Maireadhoey

When you need to touch base with Expat Forum on a daily basis .......just to reassure yourself. "I AM NOT ALONE ". :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> When the family outing consists of removing the baby from the trunk of a taxi - and you see it happen, but it no longer phases you.




omg I know. It's scary when you accept these things as the norm


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you think it would be easier to get an Egyptian driving licence and change it into an international one than using your UK one,


----------



## Helen Ellis

You see oranges at 2le a kilo and think they're too expensive so you walk to the souk to get them for 1.75.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> You see oranges at 2le a kilo and think they're too expensive so you walk to the souk to get them for 1.75.




lol.. but I will never be here that long


----------



## Helen Ellis

You put on a nice dress for a night out, nice bar, live music, but you keep your shipships on.


----------



## charleen

When driving someone shouts a profanity of Arabic slurs at you and you answer back with just as many and add "Egyptian" hand gestures too!!!!


----------



## charleen

I am bad I know it...


----------



## JochenvW

When Nile FM Aware radio spots provide you with new and helpful insights.

I'm still in the phase where I'm surprised that the advice to drive between the white lines on the roads is information deemed suitable to be aired...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> You put on a nice dress for a night out, nice bar, live music, but you keep your shipships on.




and in winter you wear socks with your shibshibs


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> and in winter you wear socks with your shibshibs


Because 25 degrees is still sweater weather.


----------



## hhaddad

You'r no longer suprised when the ATM is not working and always have a plan B


----------



## Whitedesert

when you walk past a chinese made motorcycle with the name KEWESEKY, and you dont think there is anything unusual about that...


----------



## SHendra

When a powercut happens you no longer panic.. you just get on with things such as making a cuppa the old way on the gas stove!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Assuming that you have gas in the ambouba


----------



## ORH

I've been in Cairo for less than a week and I've had two people phone me and speak in Arabic. They seemed quite persistant that I should be the person that they were expecting and even kept trying to phone back.

Is this normal?


----------



## JochenvW

ORH said:


> I've been in Cairo for less than a week and I've had two people phone me and speak in Arabic. They seemed quite persistant that I should be the person that they were expecting and even kept trying to phone back.
> 
> Is this normal?


yes


----------



## Whitedesert

ORH said:


> I've been in Cairo for less than a week and I've had two people phone me and speak in Arabic. They seemed quite persistant that I should be the person that they were expecting and even kept trying to phone back.
> 
> Is this normal?


 Oh YES!


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you laugh with people who think getting calls from strangers is not normal lol


----------



## Maireadhoey

When you do the school run in your pyjamas.........you know this is perfectly acceptable attire for day wear, after all the Bowabs wife cuts a striking figure in my Primark long sleeved night dress


----------



## SHendra

Following the phone stuff.. you know you been there to long when voda sms's you at 4am and you don't care anymore. Same for when you realise that 95% of sms's you get are not from any of your contacts!


----------



## hurghadapat

SHendra said:


> Following the phone stuff.. you know you been there to long when voda sms's you at 4am and you don't care anymore. Same for when you realise that 95% of sms's you get are not from any of your contacts!


Lol...you haven't been there to long then if you haven't got into putting phone on silent when you go to bed so that you don't get disturbed by missed calls and sms's :


----------



## MaidenScotland

You know that they wont be a sale of Easter eggs after the event.. they will sit on the shelf until they are sold at full price,


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> You know that they wont be a sale of Easter eggs after the event.. they will sit on the shelf until they are sold at full price,


One of our local stores still has Valentine stuff at full price :clap2: and I mean with the word Valentines on it, not just "I love you" stuff


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> One of our local stores still has Valentine stuff at full price :clap2: and I mean with the word Valentines on it, not just "I love you" stuff




Got to admit Spain is the same... last summer I could buy Christmas candles at full price plus Halloween masks.



I hate hate hate hate hate.. the I love you stuff that is here. Is there nothing with I love you printed on it?


----------



## aykalam

You've been in Egypt too long when you panic that you can't find the AC unit remote thingy...in early April


----------



## SHendra

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...you haven't been there to long then if you haven't got into putting phone on silent when you go to bed so that you don't get disturbed by missed calls and sms's :


Was just not waking me anymore.. half the calls I got in the day I rarely 'heard' either as I got use to blocking them out. I've still got this habit now.. I end up ringing people back because I've unintentionally ignored my phone! lol


----------



## hhaddad

When you don't notice noise but notice silence.


----------



## mamasue

When you find yourself swearing often.....and you never swore before!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> When you find yourself swearing often.....and you never swore before!!!


Ohhh....had forgotten that one...yes my language definately got more and more like a trooper.


----------



## hhaddad

When you get used to walking in the road not using the pavement because it's unusable( cars parked on it kiosks etc).And you don't notice when there's a clear one.


----------



## Whitedesert

When you drive down the road and think it is quite O/K for the side mirrors to touch each other now and again...


----------



## GM1

When you are driving and you are overtaking other cars sometimes on the left lane, but also on the right lane and do as if this is normal....


----------



## hhaddad

When you go to the toilet on the train and are not suprised to see the tracks from the bowl.


----------



## MaidenScotland

When the bowab comes and knocks on your door and asks for money because it's Easter and you just hand it over because it is easier than arguing ( I must be ill)


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you find a new shop called PIES and it has puff under it... yet when you go in there is not a nice puff pastry pie to be had it is all cheese wrapped around something to look like sushi and yet you are not surprised.


----------



## expatagogo

When you've mastered the language enough to shop with the rope and basket.


----------



## marimar

When you visit your country of origin and call it "going on holiday" rather than "going home".


----------



## MaidenScotland

When you can tell the time according to the call of prayer and the flow of traffic


----------



## MaidenScotland

You read an article about a skateboard shop in Egypt.. you know before the first word they are not talking about Cairo and it must be Alex.


----------



## Whitedesert

when you go on holiday (home), and agree that your wife should maybe drive most of the time, because your fellow citizens back home are so bloody sensitive about how close you are driving to them! They want you to be meters away!! How silly is that...


----------



## Maireadhoey

When you come across Maynards Midget Gems and buy the entire stock.....just in case


----------



## hurghadapat

Maireadhoey said:


> When you come across Maynards Midget Gems and buy the entire stock.....just in case


Lol...you should shop from here.

British Food Shopping British Expats Supermarket
British Food Shopping British Expats Supermarket


----------



## MaidenScotland

when the phones rings at 2am you don't panic thinking.. who has died.


----------



## Widget

hhaddad said:


> When you don't notice noise but notice silence.


When you ask yourself what's wrong with the local street dogs because you haven't heard them barking for a couple of minutes!


----------



## Widget

When you remember that in mid April it's far too hot to go food shopping during the day (even hours before midday) and start planning all your shopping trips for after sunset!


----------



## Whitedesert

When you need to go grocery shopping, it is 1.30pm, and you think it is maybe a little early to go yet...


----------



## expatagogo

When you spend your time plotting how to kill every single megaphone and microphone (and whatever else they use to amplify noise because, somehow, it's never loud enough!) until they are all dead.

I understand they want people 20 stories up to hear what they're saying, but sheesh, we don't all want to hear it.


----------



## egypteys

When you come home from a long day and thank god you made it back in one piece, without getting killed by (deep breath) microbuses, taxi's, bus's, motorcycles, trains, subways, screaming people, etc etc....the list goes on and on.


----------



## Whitedesert

expatagogo said:


> When you spend your time plotting how to kill every single megaphone and microphone (and whatever else they use to amplify noise because, somehow, it's never loud enough!) until they are all dead.
> 
> I understand they want people 20 stories up to hear what they're saying, but sheesh, we don't all want to hear it.


 Mnnn, i don't think you get this "you know you have been in Egypt long enough when". If you have been in Egypt long enough, that is early days, when you have been here long enough you start singing along with the "tune" LOL


----------



## expatagogo

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnn, i don't think you get this "you know you have been in Egypt long enough when". If you have been in Egypt long enough, that is early days, when you have been here long enough you start singing along with the "tune" LOL


It's hard to predict what the banana guy has to talk about.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You step off the pavement because a 40ft motor cruiser is in your way and you don't even look at it


----------



## Whitedesert

when you think the BCA is a bar....


----------



## Widget

You time putting washing out on the balcony (or getting it in for that matter), just right so that 
a) you don't fry/melt in the sun that is shining directly into your living room; or 
b) you haven't left it too late and now have to run the mozzie gauntlet!


----------



## Qsw

When you board a full train without a reservation (couldn't get one)... there is still room to stand in the luggage/entrance part of the cars right? 

And when you do, you are only a little surprised to see half the car is people who decided to do the same.


----------



## Gounie

......you spend ages decorating the shopping basket on your bicycle to look like a tourist camel!


----------

